# Brand new Sony patent shows Curved Sensor FF camera with 35mm lens (and some var



## xps (Mar 27, 2015)

Found at www.sonyalpharumors. com

My personal belief is, that - if this sensor appears on the market, it woud be a game changer in designing hq-lenses. 

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/brand-new-sony-patent-shows-cuved-sensor-ff-camera-with-35mm-lens-and-some-variations/


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 27, 2015)

Not the first patent like this from Sony. Seems best suited to a fixed lens camera, not an ILC.


----------



## RGF (Mar 27, 2015)

Could be to block someone out of an area.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 28, 2015)

I thought they were selling them for cell phones. aybe phase 2 is for large sensor cameras. I think they allow a cheap fixed lens that has no corrections to be used.


Sony's sensor sales is for far more than consumer cameras, they see cameras as devices to be used everywhere. Cars, homes, appliances lots of future applications.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 28, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I thought they were selling them for cell phones. aybe phase 2 is for large sensor cameras. I think they allow a cheap fixed lens that has no corrections to be used.
> 
> 
> Sony's sensor sales is for far more than consumer cameras, they see cameras as devices to be used everywhere. Cars, homes, appliances lots of future applications.


Agreed!

This is a game changer for fixed focus cameras. Cell phones, web cams, security cameras (non-zooming), and probably dozens of other functions would be greatly simplified with the simple, uncorrected, lenses that could be used with this. 

Even with cameras that zoom, it would mean that not as much correction was needed and lenses could be made a bit simpler...

For the DSLR world, with lenses spanning 100X range, it's a bit of a non-starter as the task would be far more difficult and there is the momentum of legacy optics to overcome.


----------

